# Bootfähige DVD mit WIN XP + Programmen, wie geht das?



## mgd-one (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne eine DVD erstellen auf der Win XP (bootfähig) ist und einige Programme wie Office 2003, Photoshop CS, WinRAR, Winamp 2.80 und ein paar andere. Ich habe mir schon des öffteren eine Bootfähige CD erstellt mit Win XP. Allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt im Internet noch nicht finden wie man eine CD bzw. DVD erstellt auf der alle weiteren Progs sind die nach einander, nach der Win XP installation, installiert werden. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wie man Programme so ändert das sie sich selbst installieren ohne beaufsichtigt zu werden. Bei Win XP und Office 2003 weiß ich wie es geht. Kann mir einer (oder auch gerne mehrere) Helfen?

Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Frage. Weiß jemand ob das SP2 für Win XP auch registriert werden muss wenn man es via Splitstream auf die Win XP CD (DVD) installiert?

Gruß moe


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

entweder du benutzt diese Anleitung die ich im Internet gefunden habe.

http://www.bomb-tech.de

Oder du benutzt einfach dieses Tool

http://www.vitaligraf.de/  -> Windows Unattended CD Ceator

Benötigst dazu aber FrameWorks 1.1 auf deinem Rechner

Kannst dann die ISO auf CD oder DVD brennen je nachdem wie groß die ISO wird.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## DerEchteIE (24. November 2004)

Dazu musst du das Tool BartPE nutzen (http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/)

Damit kannst du deine Programme und was du willst integrieren (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)

MfG Chris


----------

